# Clovelly kingies Saturday 28th



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all

Thinking of launching around 0545 from Gordon's Bay tomorrow morning with David (Dave73).
The usual...use squid jigs, troll out to Wedding Cake Island then drift around in search of the elusive kingies.

Might rain tomorrow, but waves and wind should be favourable, Master Fletcher 

All welcome to join. If launch at Gordon's difficult, will try from beach at Coogee. But we are meeting at 0545 at Gordon's Bay in carpark.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

